# impairment rating cpt code



## PKOHUT (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever used 99455 or 99456 for an impairment rating for WC carriers?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes.  These are the preferred codes for our industrial commission.


----------

